# Print out a "U" and drop off at LAX ok per uber !



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got a text, linking to a message that we need to mark our vehicles and then we are OK to
drop off at LAX

So Print out the "U" and it's business as Usual !!

yippee !


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Look, it's an Uber unicorn!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

and make $90,000.00 per year while sporting that "U" !


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> and make $90,000.00 per year while sporting that "U" !


Fine, it's an Uber unicorn with a huge bag of cash.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

does anyone have a link to the printable waybill they e-mailed a while back?


----------



## Juberizer (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> and make $90,000.00 per year while sporting that "U" !


Is it that busy for real?
I'm in San Diego. 
What's your strategy?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

um, I don't know how to say this in a positive manner....

Uber management has been quoted in the press as saying:

Uberx cars when "fully utilized" can earn over $90,000.00 per year.

that being said,

I have yet to hear about anybody with a NET of 1/2 of that figure in So Cal.

anybody?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> um, I don't know how to say this in a positive manner.
> 
> Uber says uberx cars when "fully utilized" can earn over $90,000.00 per year.
> 
> I have yet to hear about anybody with a NET of 1/2 of that figure in So Cal.


I'm living proof you can make tens of dollars working for Uber.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in SD, UberX all over like a swarm of ants right now. Think I will just watch and wait for a pole position. Missed the sweet spot at around 3.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I'm living proof you can make tens of dollars working for Uber.


I see your tens of dollars and raise you.....wait a second...too rich for my blood. I fold.

I once netted $500 in one week after expenses by driving 80+ hours.

I'll teach you all the secrets in my new book, Dummies for Ridesharing.

Act now and also get my free kit on buying Hawaii real estate with no money down.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LOVE this site! Funny, I can see where all my Uber peeps live around me here in N.County. I believe they can see me too....creepy...lol


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I'm in SD, UberX all over like a swarm of ants right now. Think I will just watch and wait for a pole position. Missed the sweet spot at around 3.


As much as I'd like to sit around with Lyft and get a $5 ride every hour, I think I'll pass. Of course the official estimate for this time is $25 per hour. Last time I went out in a driver swarm like this I got $5 in two hours. This market is cooked.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Yikes!!!!?


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

I live in NYC....... ever see pigeons when you throw bread crumbs on the ground????


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes I have! I am mesmerized by the app at times.....I love to look at them all pilled on top of each other and am glad I'm not one of them!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> As much as I'd like to sit around with Lyft and get a $5 ride every hour, I think I'll pass. Of course the official estimate for this time is $25 per hour. Last time I went out in a driver swarm like this I got $5 in two hours. This market is cooked.


That's a slow day in West Hollywood


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I see your tens of dollars and raise you.....wait a second...too rich for my blood. I fold.
> 
> I once netted $500 in one week after expenses by driving 80+ hours.
> 
> ...


My best was $1400 in 22 hours... $600 of that was in one night (New Years Eve, gotta love 6x surge rates). 

But my average is around $500 in 18 hours a week.


----------

